# How do dogs travel to faraway competitions?



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Usually, yes. Although, if you’ve got the money, there are private planes that take dogs in the cabin. Not sure if they fly trans-Atlantic though.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

If you search on this forum, you will see that most pet owners are scared of flying their dogs in cargo. There are some horror stories where dogs did not survive the trip, but the majority of the people are afraid of the trauma to the dog, not that the dog will not make it to the destination. I am wondering how do the owners of these top dogs go about this. These dogs need to perform and any traumatic experience would be a real issue for their performance. Is flying cargo really traumatic for the dog? I know it is possible to fly with a private charter, but that costs a lot of money. 

I am not sure how many people have firsthand experience with flying their dogs in cargo for competitions, but maybe people know someone who did. It would be great to hear some success stories where dogs flew and behaved like their same old. It would give pet owners who like to travel hope.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I know a breeder that flies with her dogs all the time. As long as the weather permits (not too hot, not too cold) flying in cargo, most show dogs seem to be fine with it. It’s poorly socialized dogs or dogs with anxious temperaments that don’t do well flying as far as I know.

I think some people will give them a dose of Benadryl or Cerenia to help them just sleep through it.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Good to know about that breeder, Maegan. I hope more people will chime in. Traveling is so important to us. Our experience with flying with our dog was positive. I still wish that airlines wouldn't discriminate based on the size of the dog and allow large dogs to fly in a kennel in the cabin with their owners. I have seen an announcement that sometime this year a pet airline company plans to offer flights in cabin with a flight attendant, but no owners. I think this company flew before, but don't know the reason they stopped. They would fly to and from major cities in US. They don't mention international flights.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm neurotic about my dogs and would never fly with them. The idea of sending them onto the plane like luggage makes me queasy. So we drive.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would only fly if I could put my dogs in the cabin with me. Even then, I'd have thoughts about putting their lives in danger because airplanes scare me. I fly though, so not completely terrified. One of my favorite television shows is Smithsonian's Air Disasters. 😅


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

green branch said:


> Watched Crufts over the weekend. Saw a dog from Canada. How do dogs travel to faraway competitions? Do they fly in cargo?


I have friends who travel all over the world for agility competitions and they always fly their dogs in cargo. I'm firmly in the camp of no thanks, not ever, not for any consideration, but my friends all do this and haven't had problems. A few years back I flew across Canada (Montreal to Vancouver) with my daughter and her toy poodle , plus a friend and her border collie. The poodle came in the cabin with us, but the border collie went cargo, in his crate. We were notified by the captain when the dog was loaded onto the plane, and the collection process in Vancouver was easy. The dog seemed fine when we got him back and my travelling companion wasn't stressed at all. Me? I'd have been a wreck. 

If I want to go anywhere with my golden retriever, I drive.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Is it possible that traveling with a dog in cargo is more stressful for the owner than a dog? 

We made two trips, one across the Atlantic and one across the States. He was the same dog when he arrived. There was nothing in his behavior that was different from his usual one. He would be interested to explore the new place and would voluntarily go to his kennel to check it out and lay down in it. When we went for a car ride, he would be happy to go in. 

We knew we would travel so he was used to a kennel from the beginning and he travels in it in the car. He no longer sleeps in it at home during the night, but he was when he was a puppy. He is, like most Goldens, an easy-going guy. He is fine being around people, dogs, not scared of sounds, and so on.

I thought it would be interesting to hear from performance families what their experience with flying was. Besides their personal observation on how the dog behaved, there is also something measurable like how your dog peformed. 

I hope that one day large dogs will be allowed to fly in the cabin. Currently, the owners have to send their large dogs in the cargo and on top of that pay more. As far as I know, the only company that charges the same for any pet is Alaska. There is a $100 fee, independently if the dog is flying in the cabin or cargo.

Even if not ideal, I am grateful that there is an option to fly with a large dog. We drive when we can, but to go to Europe there is no such way. Even when theoretically it is possible to drive, it is overwhelming to load kids, dogs, and luggage and drive for a week.

Maybe it is worth clarifying that they don't travel as luggage. They are taken to planes by the staff from the check-in counter separately from the luggage. They go in the part of the plane where pressure and temperature are controlled, just like for passengers. By boarding the plane, we put our trust in the pilot. If we trust that they will take care of the conditions in the passenger area, why would we not trust they will do it in the area for pets?

To go from the US to Europe, an alternative to flying is a ship that takes 7 days and during this trip, there are visitation hours, so your dog spends many hours without you. They will spend more hours without you during one day on the ship than during the flight. If you leave the dog at home, unless you have someone whom you know very well, you will have to trust that this person will take good care of your dog. If you are away for a month or so, will your dog be more stressed thinking that they will never see you again than flying, which can be shorter than leaving the dog to go to work?

For people who don't travel far away, this all is irrelevant, but for some who do, they often postpone having dogs because of it. The current state is not so bad. Many hotels will now accept dogs and if you need to fly it can probably work if you prepare the dog properly.


----------



## pairfkup (7 mo ago)

Now we cross the state border with our whole friendly flock about 4 times a year — and not only by plane but also by ferry or car. I know the procedure thoroughly, but every time I am internally prepared for possible problems, anything can happen on the way. In advance, you should start preparing for the trip, especially for the first one. If possible, consult with a veterinarian and, in some cases, with a dog behavior specialist. When planning a trip with a pet, you need to find out two things: the requirements of the country of departure for the export of pets and the requirements of the country of arrival for their import. If anything, know which best travel accessories to take your pet on the road.


----------

